

Unlocking Academic Success with Frame Games for Learning - vyrotek
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/msr_er/archive/2011/11/22/unlocking-academic-success-with-frame-games-for-learning.aspx

======
MengYuanLong
I'm happy that this team is trying to do something different for education.
That said, I don't think an arg is the best solution. Perhaps for very young
students it would be a fun addition, but as students grow older, the arg would
be seen through jaded eyes as worthless (just like grades).

Frankly, I would like to see a beefed up curriculum that is more flexible and
challenging for the upper decile. Too much focus is put on the lowest rung at
the expense of the top performers. Just because a student is smart doesn't
mean they don't need instruction, attention, and mentors.

Frankly, I think a healthy dose of reality (at young ages) would also be
beneficial. Emphasis on the value of time, the importance of building a solid
educational foundation, the benefits of specialization, and the importance of
collaboration.

